# Caption This (put pics here that need a caption)



## Doc

Caption This


----------



## baldy347

Just wait, some asshole will stop and want to show us how to drive the car.


----------



## Doc

If we take off this thingy here and put on that dohicky maybe we can get it out of this mud.


----------



## Wee Willy

Remember that big round thing back there? This is where it came from.


----------



## Melensdad

"Hey, I think I broke a nail."


----------



## Leni

Where is a good old boy with his truck when you need him?


----------



## bczoom

Melensdad said:


> "Hey, I think I broke a nail."



Hey, I think I found a nail.


----------



## Galvatron

Duff man found more mud


----------



## Doc

Caption This:


----------



## Leni

The boat was leaking.


----------



## Wee Willy

Synchronized peeing, now who would've thought of that?


----------



## Doc

Mandatory pee stop.


----------



## Doc

Caption This:


----------



## bczoom

(Coach speaking)...  This is not what I meant when I said you could be our bat boy so long as your father teaches you.


----------



## Wee Willy

I thought we're in charge of bats ??


----------



## Doc

Coach again: I've told you over and over ..you can't dress up as batman just cause we are playing the 'Robins'.


----------



## Doc

caption this:


----------



## Wee Willy

Keep an eye out for Luke and Han will ya?


----------



## Danang Sailor

Somehow I don't think this is what Han meant when he said the rebels would "make us bleed".


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Danang Sailor

Bamby said:


>



Nikkie takes the phrase, "Put the top down", very seriously!


----------



## Leni

But Officer.  I'm wearing my seatbelt!


----------



## bczoom

Sing along with me! (melody of "I wish you a Merry Christmas")

Ohhhhh, 
I wish I was a seat belt
I wish I was a seat belt
I wish I was a seat belt
In that purdy blue car.


----------



## Leni

Where is that nudie beach?


----------



## Wee Willy

The seat belt needs to be a little narrower.


----------



## Doc

time for another .. Caption This picture
extra points if you name the FF member ...it's not ME.


----------



## Leni

Walmart has some good deals.


----------



## Wee Willy

I don't think they have water slides in this aisle dear.


----------



## Leni

Hon, after this aisle we'd better go get you another bathing suit.


----------



## Doc

Caption This:


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Caption This:



Once again the Masked Marvel's "Dual Levitation" act brings a stunned crowd to its feet!


----------



## Doc

Guy on Bottom is thinking: WTF did I do ....this is gonna HURT

Guy on Top is thinking - Gotta pick up milk on the way home

Guy in mask is thinking - Nice bulge in the bottom guys shorts.


----------



## luvs

pic #26-

she is thinkin', (then mumbling) 'he better tie that shoe.' then yells to him, 'u were in my panty-drawer, again?!'
then they agree to head to a pool & buy a few dora fruit snacks fer their lunch. & to get him a hair transplant, too.
 she then says, 'i'm obviously a rebel. so, we'll buy pop-tarts, instead. strawberry, or blueberry~.'


----------



## Doc

Caption This


----------



## Wee Willy

Anyway we can ditch that broad and play some golf?


----------



## Doc

The dad is saying: So..how about a threesome Mr. President (and he ain't talking about golf  )


----------



## bczoom

Wee Willy said:


> Anyway we can ditch that broad and play some golf?


Hey bearded dude.  How about I ditch you and do the broad?

Oops.  Wrong President.  I was thinking Clinton.


----------



## Danang Sailor

(Laughing)  Do you _believe_ it?  They actually *bought* that shit!! (More laughter)


----------



## muleman RIP

You can have Michele for 2 nights for 1 with your wife.


----------



## Doc

Any ideas for captions for this one?


----------



## bczoom

Navy SEAL to Rhino: "You keep eyeballing me, I'll make you my bitch".


----------



## Danang Sailor

Recon Marine thanks his doggy for helping him up.


----------



## Doc

How about this one.  I have no ideas for a caption.  Do you.


----------



## bczoom

What's red and white and black all over?


----------



## Wee Willy

I'm telling you, there are such thing as black measles!


----------



## Danang Sailor

Upon reflection, Dr. Frankenfurter decided that using Dalmatian DNA in his gene-splicing experiments may not have been the
best idea.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

Robin: "Holy smokes Batman; there goes great grandfathers batmobile"


----------



## Wee Willy

Robin, I think it's time to talk to Alfred.


----------



## bczoom

It's 1959 and we're introducing a new car company.  

Welcome to BMW.  (Bat Man Wagon).


----------



## Doc

I'm speechless.  I guess this is the latest.   
I would resist the urge to look if you have a weak stomach or if you are eating.    





..




...







...





You have been warned.  If you are gonna look might as well caption it.


----------



## Wee Willy

No comment.


----------



## muleman RIP

Half assed dressing is spreading.....


----------



## Leni

ICK!


----------



## Doc

I apologize for that last one ....for goodness sake do not look up to see what it is ...you'd be sorry.  It'll hurt your eyes.

To make up for that cruel post here is one you can caption or finish the saying on the photo .....


----------



## Leni

Alright guys.  I'm waiting to see what you come up with.


----------



## Wee Willy

Tanlines.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> I apologize for that last one ....for goodness sake do not look up to see what it is ...you'd be sorry.  It'll hurt your eyes.
> 
> To make up for that cruel post here is one you can caption or finish the saying on the photo .....



Take your pick:






" ... Me want to go play!"

" ... Me _*Happy*_, I say!"

" ... My eyes really stray!"

" ... My truck kinda sway!"

[The rest that come immediately to mind are not suitable for mixed, or even slightly stirred, company.]


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Wee Willy

No matter where you go, you're home.


----------



## Danang Sailor

"Ah know our kinfolk said to pack up everthin' and move to Californy but Ah'm not sure this
here is what they meant, Jed!"


----------



## Wee Willy

Think we'll fit in at Beverly Hills?


----------



## luvs

nope..

dagnag-- 'kim 'k meets an ocean once again' fits yours. where is her booze & guy, though~


----------



## Doc

Caption This:


----------



## Wee Willy

C'mon let me go! I gotta PEE !!


----------



## Doc

And another one that could use a caption:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...from the horse's head to the horse's ass


----------



## muleman RIP

Horse meets jackass!


----------



## Doc

muleman said:


> Horse meets jackass!


 
And Jackass flinches.


----------



## Doc

Caption this


----------



## Mtn-Track

--- Democrats 'submit' a new proposal to Obama ---


----------



## Leni

Oh!  That feels so much better.  Got that itch.


----------



## Doc

How bout this one:


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> How bout this one:



Cal Worthington in his first professional ball game!

(SoCal folks of a certain age will get this. )


----------



## Leni

Yep!  I got it.  He was quite a character.  

We were at a baseball game and he was seated a few rows below us.  A man approached him and complained about the lemon of a car that he had bought from his dealership.  Cal pulled out a business card and wrote a note on the back of it.  He told the man to take his car and show the card to the service manager.  They'd fix it for him.  Of course everyone around him was listening.  It was just about the best advertising he ever did and that included all of those wacky animals.


----------



## Doc

This batter is so bad the left fielder is standing on his head.  Wow, will ya look at that.


----------



## bczoom

I'm head _under_ heels because I'm playing in the big league.


----------



## Doc

Caption This


----------



## Danang Sailor

The World Cup Precision Levitation Team at practice.


----------



## Doc

That last one was a tough one .....This one is A little better (maybe)


----------



## bczoom

Better than biting a shoulder of an opponent.

(which happened in the world cup.  I think they gave him the red card and told him he can't play for months).


----------



## Danang Sailor

Are you sure this is what the team doctor meant by "getting more fiber in my diet"?


----------



## Doc

and one more .....


----------



## bczoom

You bitch!  You made me fall over.  Take that helmet off so I can pull your hair.


----------



## Doc

Caption This:

(Hopefully this is NOT a forum member   )


----------



## Melensdad

Here's one that could use a caption:


----------



## Wee Willy

Stupid is stupid does.


----------



## Danang Sailor

The French-Italian ATV Moving Company's first - and last - job!


----------



## Doc

Oops ...I just posed the same pic elsewhere.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Oops ...I just posed the same pic elsewhere.



So ... What's your point?


----------



## Doc

Caption This:


----------



## Wee Willy

Duck? I don't see no duck!


----------



## Doc

Caption This ..


----------



## Wee Willy

How long we gotta look for your contact lens?


----------



## Doc

Here we see the New Zealand synchronized swim team practicing.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Uh, girls ... that is *not* precisely what I meant by "a roll in the hay"!


----------



## snowstorm

Training for democratic leadership
Lesson one insert head in ass


----------



## Doc

Caption This ...


----------



## Galvatron

Obama administration heading in the right direction at long last


----------



## Doc

Caption This:


----------



## Doc

How bout this one:


----------



## Wee Willy

I told you we're supposed to take a left back there.


----------



## Danang Sailor

"Yeah, but look at the small print on the bottom of the display:

'WARNING!   GPS Unit accuracy may suffer in areas of heavy overhead vegetation!'"


----------



## muleman RIP

We were making good time till the water ran out.....


----------



## luvs

Wee Willy said:


> Remember that big round thing back there? This is where it came from.



dark side of the moon, or maybe, shine on u crazy diamond~


----------



## Leni

Where are the ladies to help us out of this mess?


----------



## luvs

Leni said:


> Where are the ladies to help us out of this mess?




um, me.......
sometimes, i'm a lady. others; i'm a bitch. i swear like a champ, yet tout pink better than most.


----------



## luvs

i'll fix stuff- 'can i have money~'-- said my Mom. regardless of her own career & money, my Dad said, 'sigh. okay.'


----------



## Mark.Sibole

Bamby said:


>


Topless cars require topless drivers


----------



## Wee Willy

Ahhh, who needs air conditioner?


----------



## Doc

Caption This


----------



## Leni

Bees stung my mouth!


----------



## Wee Willy

Too much Botox this time doctor.


----------



## Leni

Just my opinion but I don't fine that at all attractive.


----------



## Doc

I really can't imagine anyone finding that attractive.   

But ...I really thing she's thinking or saying ...I think I'm due for another botox treatment.


----------



## Danang Sailor

"So you see, doctor, I was, like, vacuuming and the tube started making this weird noise, and so, I pulled the carpet cleaner off
the end and tried to look into it, and somehow I got it, like, a little too close to my face and ..."


----------



## luvs

'i really, really suck. in my ride, yo.'


----------



## Doc

caption this ...


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> caption this ...



What's the problem?  They clearly said that we should wear our spikes!


----------



## Leni

Those aren't spikes DS.  

Let's see if I can do this without breaking an ankle.


----------



## thepooguy

BRRRRIFFFTTTTT    PFT PFT squeak      hmmm still a virgin in those shoes?


----------



## Doc

How bout this one.  Caption this:


----------



## Leni

She needs to have her teeth whitened.


----------



## Wee Willy

Leni said:


> She needs to have her teeth whitened.



Wrong, she need to have her teeth knocked out.


----------



## Leni

I have to agree.  Wonder what she was ranting about just then.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

"Monica played with THAT?"


----------



## Galvatron

"Watcha talking bout obama"


----------



## Doc

Any ideas for captions for this:


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Any ideas for captions for this:




Dude, when I said you'd look cool in one of those shirts with the gator on it, this was *not* what I had in mind!


----------



## road squawker

Danang Sailor said:


> Dude, when I said you'd look cool in one of those shirts with the gator on it, this was *not* what I had in mind!



actually I think that is a lizard


----------



## Leni

I think that you're right.  Lizard of some kind warming himself on the dude.


----------



## Wee Willy

My, how you grown junior.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

"Yes I said we could share the chair, but quit staring at my ear. Leave it alone."


----------



## luvs

"those alligations were incorrect. she approached me."


----------



## Galvatron

"you snap less than the wife"


----------



## Danang Sailor

road aquawker said:


> actually I think that is a lizard





Leni said:


> I think that you're right.  Lizard of some kind warming himself on the dude.



Damn!  Picky, picky, picky .  Sure, it really *IS* a lizard, but the joke doesn't work that way.   I claim Artistic License.


----------



## Doc

sure nuff artistic license is encouraged for these posts.  

What do you say for this one?


----------



## Wee Willy

Good thing my tires can hold 300 psi.


----------



## luvs

sugar bear is taking mama-boo-boo for a ride!


----------



## Leni

Man, don't take those turns too sharp.  I'll go flying.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

"Damn I'm having a hard time keeping the front wheel on the road."


----------



## Danang Sailor

Nary a thing comes to mind here ... but it appears that is a Photoshop job!  The tires show an even (light) load and the front end is not higher than the rear ... and with *that* load at the end of the fulcrum, it should be.


----------



## Doc

luvs said:


> sugar bear is taking mama-boo-boo for a ride!



Made me LOL Luvs.      

Pic does make her appear to be a giant.  I suspected photoshop but if so it is a pretty good job.   Either way I could not resist posting it.

note: added same pic here so we have it on this page also.  Hate talking about a pic on that is not on the same page as the post.


----------



## road squawker

gee, can anyone photoshop the lizard onto this?


----------



## Doc

Caption This ....and do you recognize the chick?  I suspect you've heard of her.


----------



## Leni

I hope that they like charcoal.


----------



## Adillo303

Cherries Jubilee up in a minute.

Pam???


----------



## Doc

Nope, not Pam.


----------



## Wee Willy

Crepes Suzette coming up!


----------



## Mtn-Track

Looks like Debra Harry (Blondie)... back in the days...


----------



## Danang Sailor

No caption ... but it looks a lot like Stefani Joanne Angelina Germanotta


----------



## Doc

Mtn-Track said:


> Looks like Debra Harry (Blondie)... back in the days...


We have a winner.    
I sure did not recognize her but sure nuff that is Debbie Harry aka Blondie way back in the day.


----------



## Leni

That kitchen needs a remodel!


----------



## Doc

Caption This:


----------



## Doc

Try this one:


----------



## bczoom

When I told you to secure yourself in the sidecar to protect your head, that's not what I meant.


----------



## Doc

Mountain Mushrooms anyone?  
If he backed up to a wall, it would be "Balls to the Wall".


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> *Mountain Mushrooms anyone?*
> If he backed up to a wall, it would be "Balls to the Wall".



Not to be overly picky, but don't you mean "Mountain *Oysters*"?   Or perhaps "Roast Swine Knuckles Poached
with Flaming Hog Balls", my favorite _Top Secret*_ recipe!






*For all you Val Kilmer fans


----------



## Leni




----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

"Damn, no wonder the sows walk around grinning"


----------



## Doc

Danang Sailor said:


> Not to be overly picky, but don't you mean "Mountain *Oysters*"?   Or perhaps "Roast Swine Knuckles Poached
> with Flaming Hog Balls", my favorite _Top Secret*_ recipe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For all you Val Kilmer fans


I've heard em called both DS.  Never had a desire to taste them.  They might be good but seems to me it is an experience I can do without.


----------



## Doc

Caption this:

A man and his snakes.


----------



## Leni

Shall we eat him now or wait until later?


----------



## luvs

'that Viagra really took effect on me, dear wife- let's make a few sets of twins!'


----------



## Wee Willy

Wait a minute... where's my rubber ducky?


----------



## rlk

Doc said:


> Caption this:
> 
> A man and his snakes.



Dumb-ass

Bob


----------



## Doc

Caption This ...


----------



## Leni

I told you not to flame the dessert!


----------



## Mark.Sibole

Obama on the run after burning down the whitehouse! Details on page 9.


----------



## Wee Willy

I guess an indoor Bar-B-Q is not a good idea.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Eric Holder revisits Ferguson after GJ returns "No bill" on Officer Wilson.


----------



## MrLiberty

Doc said:


> Caption This ...




Honey, did you forget to turn off the gas?


----------



## jwstewar

Welcome to Ferguson, MO


----------



## Doc

Caption This


----------



## Wee Willy

Hey guys, Xmas come early, heh heh heh.


----------



## Leni

This beats being at the North Pole.


----------



## Doc

Caption This


----------



## Galvatron

^^you hum it and i will play it


----------



## Galvatron

sadly the terrorists are now aware of water boarding and santa is  putting up a fight


----------



## MrLiberty

Doc said:


> Caption This








I hope you didn't eat a lot of beans last night.......


----------



## Wee Willy

You fart again I'll drop you on your head!


----------



## MrLiberty

There's a local steak house that serves mountain oysters deep fried, and they are kind of tasty.  

Here's a recipe if anyone is interested in trying these spherical delites.  

http://deep-fried.food.com/recipe/rocky-mountain-oysters-28386


----------



## Doc

Caption This


----------



## Galvatron

^^ i knew the mother-in-law sitting up front would create a few issues


----------



## Danang Sailor

From the Volkswagen advertising department:

"We believe the new *VW Polo* is the only car in its class that can easily transport any trophy animals acquired on your safari!"


----------



## Wee Willy

No, screw you, I have the right of way!


----------



## MrLiberty

Hello, State Farm.................


----------



## Doc

Caption This


----------



## Doc

Caption This:


----------



## muleman RIP

Doc said:


> Caption This:


If I could just tuck these in my bra......


----------



## Danang Sailor

That one guy sure had a lot of $1.00 bills to spend.  Hey, wait a minute ... these serial numbers are all the same!


----------



## MrLiberty

screw that $15.00 bucks an hour, you get more than that with a rack like mine.


----------



## Wee Willy

Friggin cheapskates!


----------



## Leni

Doc said:


> Caption This



This is going to be one squashed bug.


----------



## Leni

Doc said:


> Caption This



No way Jose.  Not touching this one with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Galvatron

penny for your thoughts


----------



## luvs

spread your thoughts.


----------



## Doc

Caption This ....


----------



## Wee Willy

See? I told you I have a lump in my throat.


----------



## MrLiberty

Doc said:


> Caption This ....




I said no, I'm not kissing you.


----------



## Doc

Caption this ..


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Caption this ..



Leo, stop telling the pride your great Granddaddy was the MGM lion!!


----------



## deand1

I've had enough cubs.  Go find another lady to play with.


----------



## Danang Sailor

You come home with strange perfume in your mane and wild catnip on your breath and expect to "snuggle" with *me*?


----------



## Wee Willy

nag nag nag nag nag....


----------



## JimVT

I hate the snow


----------



## MrLiberty

What do you mean, you ate the rest of the antelope?


----------



## Doc

CaptionThis


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> CaptionThis


I'm sorry!  I didn't mean it!  You're a *lot* thinner than Andrea Dworkin!


----------



## Wee Willy

DARLING!


----------



## MrLiberty

But sweetheart she meant nothing to me....


----------



## Doc

Caption This ....


----------



## Wee Willy

Just hanging around. You?


----------



## bczoom

Damn!  Look at the long limbs on that tree.

- or - 

That's some seriously sweet low-hanging fruit.


----------



## Dmorency

fell out of the stupid tree and hit every branch


----------



## Doc

Cougar playing dead


----------



## MrLiberty

And this is what the fruit looks like when it's ripe.


----------



## pirate_girl

That's me, after a bad night on a strictly political forum.



Just kidding..
I'm good at giving it right back. lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Caption this one. (that's our prime minister for all you sutherners. Lol)


----------



## Doc

F.... must be photoshopped.  Still funny.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

"United tries to kick chuck norris off the plane"


----------



## Danang Sailor

NorthernRedneck said:


> "United tries to kick chuck norris off the plane"



"Never, *ever* take the training wheels off until these rookie pilots are certified!"


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back story. A friend of mine decided to go for a kayak ride in the morning. She got out in the middle of the lake and saw this. Caption it.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Back story. A friend of mine decided to go for a kayak ride in the morning. She got out in the middle of the lake and saw this. Caption it.


Snakes can crawl, Snakes can swim, some can climb trees....; Wanna see a snake fly?????


----------



## Danang Sailor

NorthernRedneck said:


> Back story. A friend of mine decided to go for a kayak ride in the morning. She got out in the middle of the lake and saw this. Caption it.


"How can I hold my stockings up with only one garter?"


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao


----------



## luvs

Doc said:


> Caption This ....


 'could u bring me my vodka, guys-- my pulse is normal'


----------



## jwstewar

Oh, shit, I've done peed my pants.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This morning a short distance from me. Lol. Don't think it's going to work out for him.


----------



## Doc

I"ll have a  two bagels and a large coffee.


----------



## Doc

We need a caption for this pic of Cory Booker going bananas.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> We need a caption for this pic of Cory Booker going bananas.


Representative Booker "channels" Screamin' Jay Hawkins!


----------



## Doc

Caption this ...


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Caption this ...



 Mommy tastes good but dayum, she doesn't have anything like that


----------



## Doc

Caption this ....


----------



## tiredretired

Doc said:


> Caption this ....



Blacks are rebelling on the goat plantation.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Caption this ...



There really is *IS* a God!


----------



## Doc

This pic sure needs a caption ....


----------



## Doc

Here is another one that needs a caption or something but ....I'm speechless.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Galvi bought a Camaro?

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> This pic sure needs a caption ....



Practicing for the live-action remake of _Fantasia_!


----------



## Doc

Sure better than an outhouse ...unless a lot of houses are behind you.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Sure better than an outhouse ...unless a lot of houses are behind you.



When nature calls, get back to nature.


----------



## Doc

How about a pizza with everything on it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> How about a pizza with everything on it.


Dominoes Don't Deliver Nothin Like That.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Needs a caption.


----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


> Needs a caption.
> 
> View attachment 149090


Would you marry me?


----------



## Ironman

Grab the lube.


----------



## dansvan

Never mind Tiffany, I found it…


----------

